# When do colts shed their first coat



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Should start shedding here within the next couple weeks. Where are the pics of this cute baby??? You gotta share the adorableness !!!


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Should start shedding here within the next couple weeks. Where are the pics of this cute baby??? You gotta share the adorableness !!!


Awesome I can't wait to see him his true color! Yes I am on my phone now but I have an album called Cody, with lots of pictures of him


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What color was his sire?


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Blue roan and his dam is grulla
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sire's name or pics of the sire? Wondering if he is truly a blue roan, as your colt appears more bay dun than grulla.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

The colt is a grulla. I don't have the sire name or photos. Do you know how to do Punnett squares?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

lol we could figure the baby is black without a punnet square becuase black and black will always make black but your colt has ear tips a sign of bay dun instead of grulla. There are dark brown based roans that look like blue roans but acutally are agouti based. That is why ND wants to see the sire and im curious as well


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

The colt has dark black circles arou his eyes like eye liner and makeup, and his butt is already showing some silver, along with spots of his little body you can tell he has tiny of mouse color even. Dorsal stripe that follows through his tail and light guard hairs, a dark muzzle and dark tipped ears.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

And in person his face is a lot more mousey. Ill have to take some more pictures when I get home.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Also grulla are also born with dark tipped ears


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So are bay duns. The foal coat color that this foal has is more typically seen in bay duns, hence why I am asking for pictures and/or a name of the sire to know for sure if the sire is a true blue or if he is a miscalled bay/brown roan.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Uploading more photos now, there's at least 3 more that you can see the shades better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't have the sire information yet, pearl was being boarded at a barn before I bought her from my friend, he had a blue roan stud that she got in with, I haven't asked the stud owner about his stud before but from what my friend knows he is a straight through blue roan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I'm thinking they are dun factor ear tips now. What do you think ND?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

that cant necessarily be true because his mother has the exact same ear markings, dark around the edges and more dark area at the tips.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

you can see his mothers ears here along with his, the other face pictures show his edges better but either way..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And bay duns also have those ear tips and outlining. That's part and parcel of "dun factor."


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

im confused on why you keep calling it the dun factor and refering it to a bay dun... the mare is a grulla dun, so what would make the colt more bay "dun" qualities than his mothers grulla dun qualities... thats the part im not understanding?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Grulla is black with dun. All her markings are "dun factor", in other words her dun gene has caused her to have ear tips/rims, a dorsal stripe, lightening of her body color and leg stripes. Without the dun she would be a plain/normal black horse. Hence dun factor. 

As for his coloring, the lightness. That's why I was asking for pictures/more information on the sire. there are many MANY studs that their owners swear up and down until they are blue in the face that they are blue roans when in fact they are bays or browns under the roan.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Bay dun is the color. Bay base coat with the dun gene. Dun factor refers to the characteristics of the dun gene (leg barring, true dorsal stripe, etc).

Grulla is more accurately called black dun, because it is a black base coat with the dun gene.

ETA: Dang it! Ninja'd by NdAppy! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Im confused on why you keep calling him a dun, when the mare has dun qualities as well..?? there are many colts born this color and are still grulla but are mistaken for duns because of their first coat color, when they shed out to be their true mousey color. they both have the same marking and mind you he is only 6 weeks old and is still growing into his color, when he was just born his eyes and face werent near as dark and defined as they are now. his mother is a grulla and has the same dun marking as him, the ears, dorsal stripe into the tail, gaurd hairs, etc...so what would make the colt more "bay dun" qualities than his mothers grulla qualities... that's the part im not understanding?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The mare IS dun. That's what we're trying to tell you. Grulla is black plus DUN.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Grulla is black with dun. All her markings are "dun factor", in other words her dun gene has caused her to have ear tips/rims, a dorsal stripe, lightening of her body color and leg stripes. Without the dun she would be a plain/normal black horse. Hence dun factor.
> 
> As for his coloring, the lightness. That's why I was asking for pictures/more information on the sire. there are many MANY studs that their owners swear up and down until they are blue in the face that they are blue roans when in fact they are bays or browns under the roan.


the lightness happens alot of grulla colts actually, they arent all born shades or grey or mousey color, a lot of them are born light like him then shed out to their true grulla color. and when he was born his face and eyes werent near as dark and defined as they are becoming now, once he starts to lose this first coat, his mousey color will come out more. GRULLO COLOR EXPLAINED: PHotos offered of grullo shades

look at the third colt down on that link, light in color and shed out to mousey.. not the first example i have seen either, but its one i found to put on here for now.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The mare IS dun. That's what we're trying to tell you. Grulla is black plus DUN.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i understand that, what i didnt understand was why they were trying to tell me the colt has the dun factor and kept calling him a bay dun etc when i already know he has the dun in him, i was trying to understand why its so hard to understand that hes a grulla dun.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> Im confused on why you keep calling him a dun, when the mare has dun qualities as well..?? there are many colts born this color and are still grulla but are mistaken for duns because of their first coat color, when they shed out to be their true mousey color. they both have the same marking and mind you he is only 6 weeks old and is still growing into his color, when he was just born his eyes and face werent near as dark and defined as they are now. his mother is a grulla and has the same dun marking as him, the ears, dorsal stripe into the tail, gaurd hairs, etc...so what would make the colt more "bay dun" qualities than his mothers grulla qualities... that's the part im not understanding?



i meant to say mistaken for bay duns because of their light coat color, not "mistaken for duns"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Probably because he looks to be more of a bay dun (bay base coat plus dun) than a grulla (black base coat plus dun). Which is why NdAppy asked for pics of the sire, or his pedigree. If the sire was actually a bay roan or brown roan (which A LOT of horses that are mistakenly called blue roan end up actually being bay or brown roans on closer inspection), then there is a good chance (more than fair) that your colt is a bay dun, not a grulla.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

okay, well as far as i know he was a full out blue, ill have to ask for the owner of the studs phone number or something so i can be positive on the color of the stud, but from what i can tell besides his actual coat color, the colt has a black base coat not a brown shade. but anyhow, i just wanted to know how long it takes their first coat to shed out


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Why not color test the colt and report the findings? That would settle it for all of us  I also am not seeing Grulla


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, looking through Quest photos, looks like his shedding started at about a month old, around his eyes, moving up around his lips around 6 weeks, around 7 weeks the shedded area was starting to contect between the eyes and mouth, around 8 1/2 weeks nearly all his face had shed, around 11 weeks he'd started shedding out around the tops of his legs, 12 weeks finally showing some black on the lower legs, and somewhere around 15 weeks looks to be almost completely shed out!

He'll be whatever he is, and I'm sure you'll be happy either way! I didn't look the pics over real well, but he looks grullo to me! If it helps my grulla mare was misregistered as dun!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> lol we could figure the baby is black without a punnet square becuase black and black will always make black but your colt has ear tips a sign of bay dun instead of grulla. There are dark brown based roans that look like blue roans but acutally are agouti based. That is why ND wants to see the sire and im curious as well


This is not true. Black and black, does not always make black.

And the ear tips ARE typical of dun! All dun, red dun, bay dun, grulla, etc.


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't seen the pictures yet but a,lot of grulla babies are born "bay dun" looking and shed out grulla. I don't know all the technicalities but with a successful breeding business and several grulla foals, quite a,few looked just plain bay dun until they shed out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just looked at pictures, I say grulla.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Cody has started his shedding some on his face first, Hes deffinately a grulla with patches of his hairs coming out,Hes showing slate grey. His eyes right now are starting to show the dark color and greys the most, Deffinately his face first, but he also has patches that have shed and hes a grey boy.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

New pictures of the cutie please!?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> New pictures of the cutie please!?!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm on my mobile but I did upload some earlier today in his album! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's got one of the prettiest heads I've seen on a foal this year! Very pretty little guy.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> He's got one of the prettiest heads I've seen on a foal this year! Very pretty little guy.



Thank you I'd have to say I agree, I think it's well shaped and proportioned. He's a handsome little guy and extremely friendly too. He loves to be rubbed all over and we can pick up his feet as brush him down and grab around his face and all over and he actually enjoys it. Not much at all spooks him either, he has a lot of traits like his mother, very calm and easy going and just a happy little guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

He is a great looking Colt and no Matter what the color know it all's say... he is CUTE!! and can't wait to see him grow into his Grulla self!!.. Keep the picture coming ABC


----------

